# the most sad music



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

What is to you the most sad music or the most sad compositions? What can make you cry? 
Give us youtube videos of the most touching music in whatever genre you like (classical or any else)... what is capable to touch you on the deepest level?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll start with few of mine choices...

When I'm listening to this I always think of one girl that I fell in love more than I could ever imagine. Unfortunately for me, it seems that's lost case. Composition reminds me of her because it sounds so fragile, so beautiful, so innocent... and so sad.





Of course... this is also one of those... actualy, I could cry on hundreds of Morricone compositions.. lol.. 
but this is one one those that touches me the most:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

If the music sounds good to me I find it impossible to be sad, regardless of the creator's intent.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> If the music sounds good to me I find it impossible to be sad, regardless of the creator's intent.


Ok, this doesn't make much sense to me, but ok... let's hear music pieces from someone who does find some pieces or songs to be sad


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Hardly any music can make me shed tear, but in a extent some can make me sorrowful. For example Schumann's Symphony No. 3, 'Rhenish' 4th/5 movement makes me sad.

If the sad piece suits the sad scene from a movie well, it raises the sorrow of that moment twice or more. Like putting Grieg's Death of Ase, on a Holocaust or a horrible war massacre.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

> "People can laugh at me, call me "ignorant" and whatever. It doesn't matter. Those who defend "avant garde" [or avant guarde] music do it for one simple reason; it makes them feel superior listening to random noises that seem to have been produced by a chimp monkey. Take it or﻿ leave it. And if they answer me it is because they can't handle that truth. Truth really hurts. Bye, bye idiots."


Is it about you, or is it Irony or Sarcasm? I don't get it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Hardly any music can make me shed tear, but in a extent some can make me sorrowful. For example Schumann's Symphony No. 3, 'Rhenish' 4th/5 movement makes me sad.
> 
> If the sad piece suits the sad scene from a movie well, it raises the sorrow of that moment twice or more. Like putting Grieg's Death of Ase, on a Holocaust or a horrible war massacre.


Ok, but it would be nice if you could put links to those pieces next time if they're on youtube.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

The music that moves me in a tear-jerking way tends to be music that I cherish for sentimental reasons, or which evokes some poignant scene, but it can have any character. Music that consciously tries to 'sound' sad is something I don't generally enjoy.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll continue with some of songs that I consider really sad. Ok, it's not that I'm always crying :lol: but sometimes when I'm screwed, it can happen...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

nikola said:


> Ok, this doesn't make much sense to me, but ok... let's hear music pieces from someone who does find some pieces or songs to be sad


I feel that way because I think good music is such a wonderful thing to have that I can't help but be happy when I hear it.



Arsakes said:


> Is it about you, or is it Irony or Sarcasm? I don't get it.


I was browsing through a few John Cage pieces on YouTube and came across this in one of the comment sections, it made me laugh so I put it in my sig.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Springsteen's Bobbie Jean makes me sad.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Tears is one thing. The opening of Mahler's 9th always gets me close, but I never normally shed tears. Sadness, though...



Crudblud said:


> If the music sounds good to me I find it impossible to be sad, regardless of the creator's intent.


I actually agree with this on the whole; the closest I get to sadness is parts of Tchaikovsky's 6th:










Also, I find a lot of 'pop' music makes me think in a kind of suicidal way. I don't know if that is normal or not, but it is something I have noticed recently.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i like the relentless trudging sound. its sad, final and calming at the same time.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some of the most sad classical pieces to me...


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

And here are some other songs...
















especialy that part that starts at 1:00:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

and of course....


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my top 'saddest piece of music'. The main theme (the one that's repeated) is sad, but the meandering second subject which we only hear in full once or twice at 2.42 really gets to me - it feels so lost.






This music affected me considerably when I saw this TV series when I was a kid of 16/17:






This piece has a special significance for me as I played it over and over at a particularly sad time in my life


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

techniquest.... great stuff... actualy, I'm also big fan of this 'Moses Theme' and I put a link in Morricone thread to that too. It's sad and simply great. The other 2 are also great and I should give it more listening


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I might take crap for this, but these are quite sad indeed, we all know country and western is morose...


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice country numbers. I especially like this one by George Jones.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

This is really sad... lyrics too


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

nikola said:


>


The electronica music really pulls you into the film, helps get across the existential sadness and love and the futuristic gloom and mystique.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Long ago, I had The Orlando Consort recording on Archiv but no more, recently I'd reminisced and bought this chanson for 99cents at Amazon, it's my favorite recording on the album, which is now very affordable thanks to the Brilliant Classics label.

Couldn't find the exact recording of the chanson on youtube, but did find the chanson atleast.

The chanson is filled with both beauty and despair, this comes across far better on the Orlando Consort vocal recording.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Clovis said:


> The electronica music really pulls you into the film, helps get across the existential sadness and love and the futuristic gloom and mystique.


Yes, whole soundtrack is really brilliant!


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Kronos/Schittke...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Arvo Pärt


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Written at *age 15*.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some more Yanni sad music. I know that many people like to hate him, but I love most of his music. I think he's a brilliant composer.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Clovis said:


> Schittke


I'm not sure if this is a fantastic typo or if I'm just immature. Definitely leaning toward the former.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Insults hip-hop

Listens to Yanni


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Insults hip-hop
> 
> Listens to Yanni


My thoughts exactly :lol:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

You know guys what is your biggest problem? The problem is that you think that you love music, but you actually don't hear it at all. You just show off yourself with your quasi respect for classical music, for hip-hop, for metal, so you can simply pretend how you have versatile taste and how you 'understand' so many aspects of music. The truth is, you don't understand anything and you will show that simply by rejecting the most obvious thing to reject.
Every normal person on this planet knows that people are rejecting Yanni's music based on his image and not on his music because they're too much tone deaf to hear or to understand that music. And you can only show that you're not above that because Yanni is like a test for that and you simply fail there because of prejudices... it's not even prejudice... it's childish. 
And then, you come here with some nonsense comments based on something you've read all over the internet about Yanni from some people who wouldn't be able to recognize good composition even if it would hit them in their big fat heads like a flying brick. 

My point is also- you did say nothing except trying to make fun of me. Now tell me- what is that telling about you? Or you're so deluded that you think that is telling something about me? How bad taste I have? Sure, I have awful taste and now you're free to go.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Who is Yanni?

Serious question because I don't know who they are but at the same time not because I am happy in my ignorance.

Ah, and I've just found where the ignore list is  I don't need it, but really I think some of the threads could benefit from a less stingy application thereof. Either that, or... be nice


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Who is Yanni?
> 
> Serious question because I don't know who they are but at the same time not because I am happy in my ignorance.
> 
> Ah, and I've just found where the ignore list is  I don't need it, but really I think some of the threads could benefit from a less stingy application thereof. Either that, or... be nice


Yanni is musician... one of many :lol:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, but that is the biggest cliché in music i have ever heard. *Hollywood movie. Big moral speech, everyone hugs*


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Sorry, but that is the biggest cliché in music i have ever heard. *Hollywood movie. Big moral speech, everyone hugs*


Lack of your argument is also an argument


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Sorry, but that is the biggest cliché in music i have ever heard. *Hollywood movie. Big moral speech, everyone hugs*


Jeers for Yanni are just as cliche. How could anyone have seen that coming?


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Let's also not forget that Yanni is 'awful' at jazz since I remember on jazz board they opened topic about Yanni so they could make fun of him and telling how awful he is at 'jazz'. That was the first time I realized that Yanni is 'jazz' too :lol:

BTW, beautiful Coltrane piece!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love how Nikola gets so impassioned in his replies to jokes :lol: He's a sweet guy


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I love how Nikola gets so impassioned in his replies to jokes :lol: He's a sweet guy


I love how you're always so 'superior' :lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


> I love how you're always so 'superior' :lol:


Nikola: Don't take what I say towards you seriously. I realise that Croatians love to insult EVERYBODY, but the rest of the world isn't Croatia.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


>


Dvorak could only sound bad if Yanni was playing it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

However, on a serious note, I find it interesting how someone couldn't possibly dislike Yanni genuinely. People surely can dislike Bach, but Yanni? Hell no! Only foolish children deny the greatness that is Yanni! Nikola, your posts have more broad strokes than a pre-school painting session.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Nikola: Don't take what I say towards you seriously. I realise that Croatians love to insult EVERYBODY, but the rest of the world isn't Croatia.


Now, that's what we call an objective opinion about whole nation :lol:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> However, on a serious note, I find it interesting how someone couldn't possibly dislike Yanni genuinely. People surely can dislike Bach, but Yanni? Hell no! Only foolish children deny the greatness that is Yanni! Nikola, your posts have more broad strokes than a pre-school painting session.


People who dislikes Bach tells why based on music. People who dislikes Yanni tells mostly this: "he looks gay, he has hilarious hair and moustache... his hair 'this', his hair 'that... he is Yawnee' ".

So, you didn't give any argument at all, but since you will for sure want to sound smart even though you know it's useless to talk with me, it would probably sound like this "he is making bland music on dated synths, everything sounds sterile, etc".

But no, now you will say that I'm completely wrong and that you didn't want to tell that. You only wanted me to know how smart you are simply by your presence here.

No no... I must be wrong... it has to be something completely different that is based on my inferiority towards you. Come on sweety, put a smile on my face 

Or at least.. try to be subtle with your insults since you think you're so great in that


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


> People who dislikes Bach tells why based on music. People who dislikes Yanni tells mostly this: "he looks gay, he has hilarious hair and moustache... his hair 'this', his hair 'that... he is Yawnee' ".
> 
> So, you didn't give any argument at all, but since you will for sure want to sound smart even though you know it's useless to talk with me, it would probably sound like this "he is making bland music on dated synths, everything sounds sterile, etc".
> 
> ...


Perhaps I like Yanni, or perhaps I don't even dislike Yanni, but was just making a joke. Therefore, I have no reason to give you a criticism of Yanni. But for the record, he is making bland music on dated synths and everything sounds rather... how should I put this... sterile.

Nikola, I think you're an insecure fellow with a persecution complex. You're creating this "inferiority" yourself. I'm sorry to hear this, and for your sake, I will stop being your friend.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


> Now, that's what we call an objective opinion about whole nation :lol:


You're not alone, however! You always have the Serbs.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Perhaps I like Yanni, or perhaps I don't even dislike Yanni, but was just making a joke. Therefore, I have no reason to give you a criticism of Yanni. But for the record, he is making bland music on dated synths and everything sounds rather... how should I put this... sterile.
> 
> Nikola, I think you're an insecure fellow with a persecution complex. You're creating this "inferiority" yourself. I'm sorry to hear this, and for your sake, I will stop being your friend.


No, please, don't tell that. My life will be miserable without you 
I have emotions too, you know.... now I will cry in the dark of my room.
You're right for everything you've said. I'm insecure. I will admit anyhting, just don't leave me... please!
I'll even admit that Yanni sucks...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes this thread is very sad.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Philip said:


> Yes this thread is very sad.


You actually cry all the time, but you found this thread to be appropriate to let us know that.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


> No, please, don't tell that. My life will be miserable without you
> I have emotions too, you know.... now I will cry in the dark of my room.
> You're right for everything you've said. I'm insecure. I will admit anyhting, just don't leave me... please!
> I'll even admit that Yanni sucks...


You don't have to do that  I understand and we'll weather the storm together, Nikola.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> You don't have to do that  I understand and we'll weather the storm together, Nikola.


Ah... thanks... what a relief! still friends? :kiss: 
ut:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Spoilers to a movie:




(Has more punch if you know the context. But man that music is sad.)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

nikola said:


> Ah... thanks... what a relief! still friends? :kiss:
> ut:


Of course


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Spoilers to a movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of those american's 80's and early 90's movies and TV shows when they were still making music for heavy orchestrations. I somehow miss those times when Bill Conti was making music for 'Dynasty' or 'North & South'. Or music for TC shows like 'Murder, she wrote', 'Matlock', 'L.A.Law', 'Star Trek - TNG'. 
Don't know what happened since then.. I guess hip-hop drug dealers overtake american industry. I guess that we croatians should attack US and give music industry back to real composers. I guess what cnote thinks about that :lol:

But, joke aside, here are some more sad movie/TV shows themes...

this one is simply brilliant.. 





Do I hear a little of 'James Bond' in this one!?  I love this movie too





oh... who could forget this... I remember when I was really really young kid... 4 or 5 years old and intro to this movie started.. I was blown away and I didn't even know how to listen to music or what it is.. lol





If people in the world should appreciate you americans, if not for anything else, it's for this above and for all those 'Tom & Jerry' and 'Bugy Bunny' and Walt Disney and similar almost cca 70 years old cartoons + great music you discovered since blues, jazz, r'n'r, 50's and 60's oldies but goodies, 70's and 80's pop-rock + George Gershwin, Leonard Bernstein, Aaron Copland and other jews... Woody Allen for example :lol: You actually gave to word 'culture' another meaning and bring it to higher level actually and turned commercial things into something brilliant and art. What happened till then that all that spirit and and soul and humor is gone not only in the US, but through whole world, I don't know. Everything is synthetic now and people are primitive fu*ks addicted to agressive and testosteronic crap. Music became industry and money. 
I'm not saying that there is no anymore good music today, but commercial stuff started to decline since 90's.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Hip-hop stuff aside... Check it out, it's great. It seems to me Kitano's style is more influenced by French new wave than Hollywood or American TV, so although the music is heavy, don't expect anything overstated or too melodramatic. A lot of the scenes are sort of a practice in how much can be expressed with as little dialogue as possible.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Crudblud said:


> If the music sounds good to me I find it impossible to be sad, regardless of the creator's intent.


How so? You don't like depressing musics? I like depressing musics. A good music should be full of sadness.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if the adagio by albinoni finds takers for this topic thread. It can be cathartic.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Name tells it all...No competion here!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hah! I was just about to post C93's "A Sad Sadness Song" but you beat me to it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of the very saddest songs I ever heard is on the 1972 album _Ian & Sylvia & The Great Speckled Bird: You Were on my Mind _. It is called Antelope, sung by Sylvia, and deals with the ongoing wave of human-caused extinction that will rank as one of the major extinction events in the history of Planet Earth. It would make a stone cry.


----------



## Beethoven456 (Dec 21, 2015)

my heart will go on is one


----------

